# Be'lakor, Why is he so short?



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I finally managed to get a be'lakor, and noticed he is seriously vertically challanged!

Compared to all the other GW deamon princes/verminlord that I own (thats a fair few!) Be'lakor is the shortest by a considerable margin. Considering when Be'lakor was made and released the general trend was to make chaos things bigger, he seems to have a slightly weird design astetic. 

still one of the greatest princes released, with his manly pointing and all, just short. 

Does anyone have any idea why hes so short or if theres any other models you can think of that are so off-scaled.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Pretty much every 40k transport and many main battle tanks spring to mind. There's no way you could get 10 marines into the rhino model, and I'm in two minds about whether the crew could fit at that scale if modern tanks are anything to go by.

Struggling to think of any fantasy ones though.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't knock one of the best models to come from GW!

He maybe short, but he is in perfect proportion.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hes also short because he is a daemon - he will be any damn size he wants! take your beef to him!


----------

